# Sorry, Indians not allowed



## Faun (Dec 16, 2009)

> My friend Ramit (name changed on request) called me late Friday night. He sounded quite agitated. “You know, Haagen Dazs has opened its Delhi outlet”.  I reacted with a joke. “Good, now you can spend a lot more on an ice cream than you normally would. But why are you agitated?”
> 
> “Because I am not allowed to enter”, he said. Now, Ramit is not like one of the politician’s son or into drugs, the sort who are often in news in India’s capital for all the wrong reasons, nor is he the kind who will shoot someone down because she refused to serve him a cone of ice cream.
> 
> ...



lolwut? Throw some tamatar and eggs.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 16, 2009)

IMO its a publicity stunt !


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2009)

Nirula's ftw. (if you are in Delhi )


----------



## csczero (Dec 17, 2009)

kanjar you are not allowed in my city ... lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2009)

could as well be a publicity stunt.

I mean a little known outfit starts an outlet. They put mean posters outside it and it says Indians are banned. Now it becomes political and attention is drawn towards them. They loose and have to let in Indians.

*Indians start flocking into it proudly saying I'm an Indian, gimme a triple size sundae.*

More business for them


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2009)

csczero said:


> kanjar you are not allowed in my city ... lol


Which city ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2009)

lol. I got this on twitter

Anyway, who would want to eat in a restaurant that sounds like dungbasket and urine in bengali? I'd rather eat a golguppa and clean my hands in front of their window



(PS, I dont know Bengali, but the restaurant name suggests otherwise  )


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 17, 2009)

^^^Ironically Indian management consists of mostly Bengalis- what an irony  IMO.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/...wrong-choice-of-words/articleshow/5346805.cms

They can sure expect some cold reception in India...lol...


----------



## girish.g (Dec 17, 2009)

if they are serious, we should take this **** down. If it is for publicity, they copied this idea from south park S5E6 cartmanland


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 18, 2009)

munbai mai rehta to raj thakare ko bolta tha.


----------



## csczero (Dec 19, 2009)

^^ sahi hai baap !! . in saalo kisi ka dar hai hi nahi . mun me jo aaya likh diya . maa ki .....


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2009)

This news was printed on EconomicTimes 3-4 days ago and the management has accepted the choice of words were in bad. They wanted to label this product as only for high flyers creame-dela-cream having an Intl Passport :angry:


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 19, 2009)

This is not something new .... I have visited a night club in Chennai where only expats are allowed on the dance floor ... Indians can occupy only the first floor which is barred like  a cage . 
Convenient for them , nobody (Indians) seem to want to protest


----------

